# dustin diamond



## triccc (Jun 17, 2007)

i swear. i hate him so much. he acts like such an inconsiderate asshole on celebrity fit club,. i can't believe how much of a tough guy he likes to pretend to be..
as soon as he feels threatened, a second doesn't go by before he mentions his lawyer.

If i was ever in a dark alley with him, I would kick the living crap out of him.


----------



## Trashionista (Jun 18, 2007)

haha, agreed. he is such a douche.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 18, 2007)

Haha....I wanted Harvey to whip his "cartoon" ass. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I damn near fell out when Harvey told him that earlier this season.


----------



## triccc (Jun 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *?MiCHiE?* 

 
_Haha....I wanted Harvey to whip his "cartoon" ass. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I damn near fell out when Harvey told him that earlier this season._

 

haha yes!


----------



## KAIA (Jun 18, 2007)

UGH! what an a**hole and loser he is.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 18, 2007)

It wouldn't surprise me if (he was probably gunning for and) he gets his own Vh1 show.


----------



## TIERAsta (Jun 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Trashionista* 

 
_haha, agreed. he is such a douche._

 
ditto.  poor kimberly locke.  well, poor anyone-else-on-that-show 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  & i hope harvey does "lay his ass out" as he said


----------



## Lissa (Jun 18, 2007)

I hate him too, although I've not watched him on fit club. I just saw a clip of his home-made video on some celebrity programme and thought, gross


----------



## Hilly (Jun 18, 2007)

He us a freak! I tried to look up his porn on the net, but its like pay only. lame!
Allegedly he is well endowed...doesnt matter when he's still a jerk!


----------



## stefania905 (Jun 18, 2007)

ditto.

hes such a hasbeen jerk.

obviously he cant re-kindle his Saved by The Bell fame...so he decides..."hey porn is the easy way to get attention"

like get a life


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jun 18, 2007)

He's such an asshole for coming from such a cheesy show. It's Saved By the Bell, which I like, but it wasn't revolutionary or had strong acting.


----------



## Trashionista (Jun 18, 2007)

Don't you ever, in your part-time cartoon life!!!!!


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 18, 2007)

I missed his "weigh-in" last night, but I know VH1 will re-run it a zillion times.  

I think the person that said he was trying to get his own show is probably onto something.


----------



## triccc (Jun 18, 2007)

and his porno totally did not get leaked... he needed money for his house and pretended it was leaked. because no one was going to buy dumb shirts from his website.

and he was also mugged by a woman in his hotel room.. he couldn't even PUSH a woman out of his room. come on, what a pussy.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jul 8, 2007)

He reminds me of an ex I had. Kinda makes me wanna throw up.


----------



## macslut (Jul 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hdirenzo* 

 
_He us a freak! I tried to look up his porn on the net, but its like pay only. lame!
Allegedly he is well endowed...doesnt matter when he's still a jerk!_

 

I am horribly ashamed to say that I have seen some clips from it (a friend was "You have got to see this".  Next time I will bring bleach for my eyeballs).  He is extremely well endowed but considering what a selfish lover he must be, he probably isn't all that great in bed.  They showed his girlfriend  on CFC (how do pricks get girlfriends?  One of those anomolies of nature I guess) and she was in the video.  Ewwwwwwww.  "Hey baby, wanna make a sex tape for the net"  Sorry but that is grounds for immediate break up...and possibly restraining order. 

He is serious evidence _against_ evolution.


----------



## AndreaLeigh (Jul 20, 2007)

Who cares is he's well endowed when he has that personality and face? Yuck. 

What a jerk - and him calling Kimberly Locke a loser? Who is a loser - the person who has multiple albums and endorsement deals, or the wanker who had to sell tshirts and porn tapes to keep his house? GET A JOB!


----------

